# First shot of Jupiter



## zombiesniper (Jul 18, 2018)

Not going to compete with a telescope but okay for hand held. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amocholes (Jul 18, 2018)

Are those moons showing too?


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 18, 2018)

I’m thinking stars but you could be right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 18, 2018)

Amazing I have never seen Jupiter before.....


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 18, 2018)

Amocholes said:


> Are those moons showing too?



Those must be the newly discovered 12 additional moons . 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 18, 2018)

Cool shot.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Jul 18, 2018)

Cool!  I'm tempted to take a short burst series (maybe 10 or 12) and try to bring out some resolution with registax image stacking.  

You did well!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 18, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Cool!  I'm tempted to take a short burst series (maybe 10 or 12) and try to bring out some resolution with registax image stacking.
> 
> You did well!



Thank you.

My plan is to tripod it tonight and run a dozen shots and see if stacking will help it.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 18, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Amazing I have never seen Jupiter before.....



It’s like the second brightest object in the night sky


----------



## KmH (Jul 19, 2018)

Jupiter is 3rd brightest, after the moon and venus


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 19, 2018)

Haven't gone through last nights Jupiter shots yet but I had a quick look at Saturn....


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 20, 2018)

Oooooohhhh! I like Saturn!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 20, 2018)

Great Saturn shot!   I never thought you would get a clear shot of the rings with a camera.  If I can get away from the city I would like to give that a try.


----------



## waday (Jul 20, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Haven't gone through last nights Jupiter shots yet but I had a quick look at Saturn....
> 
> View attachment 160700


This was handheld? Did you use your 500?


----------



## chuasam (Jul 20, 2018)

KmH said:


> Jupiter is 3rd brightest, after the moon and venus



I misspoke. I meant Jupiter wouldn’t be the 2nd brightest.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 20, 2018)

waday said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't gone through last nights Jupiter shots yet but I had a quick look at Saturn....
> ...



This was tripod with the 500mm.


----------

